# Just order compact need help!!!!



## b712 (Aug 18, 2006)

I just placed my order for a compact with the idea of it being my high milage bike. But the more I talk to the the bike shop people and brouse the forums it seems more likely to be my goto bike. I know, not a bad problem, but here is were the confusion comes in. How to dress the new TI addition? I was planing on just using the 9 speed dura ace stuff off my Trek 5900 and getting new DA for the Trek. I dont race but I do truly injoy a fast group ride. Should I just go for broke on the Moots with the idea that the Trek will be a backup bike? :mad2:


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

I am shocked you had to even _think_ about it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

If you are going to buy a new group either way, I say put it on the Moots. It would save you work (or money if you're paying someone) and then the new bike has new bits.


----------



## b712 (Aug 18, 2006)

Another option would be to dismantle the Trek and put it on the Moots til the new DA comes out. Do you Moots riders think I would even miss the Trek?


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

b712 said:


> Another option would be to dismantle the Trek and put it on the Moots til the new DA comes out. Do you Moots riders think I would even miss the Trek?


That depends on what you think of the Moots' ride. I've got a compact. It's my only bike right now, and it's equally adept at long, steep climbs, 7 hour rides, or fast group rides. There's no reason to think it can't be both a high mileage bike or a go-to bike, whatever that is. Mind you, a high mileage bike or a go-to bike can be anything. For some a Parlee Z-1 could do both. For someone else that bike might be a Waterford. Comfort, durability, and "go-toism" are not mutually exclusive things.

I'm parting with my Compact, but for reasons that have nothing to do with how it performs. It's performance, whatever the situation, has been nothing short of shagadellic.

FYI, comfort, like you'd want in a high-mileage bike, is really a function of fit, contact points, and tire pressure. Better comfort is only a drop of 5-10 psi and/or a change to a wider tire away. I seriously doubt you'll be disappointed. BTW, have you test ridden a Moots?

Here's my go-to, high mileage Compact.....well, one iteration of it, anyway.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Forrest, What size is that??
Patiently waiting on my Compact (and the SRAM Red build kit) to arrive in Australia.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

FTR said:


> Forrest, What size is that??
> Patiently waiting on my Compact (and the SRAM Red build kit) to arrive in Australia.


It's a 57.5. When did you place yer order?


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

2 January.
Apparently they had run out of 59cm's so had to build me one from scratch.
Then it had to ship to here and get through Aussie customs.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

FTR said:


> 2 January.
> Apparently they had run out of 59cm's so had to build me one from scratch.
> Then it had to ship to here and get through Aussie customs.


Yeah, that happens. You've also got to contend with the fact that they're nearly always working at capacity.

You should have said something months ago. Maybe I could have asked Mein Fürher Bush
to skimp on titanium purchases for our War of Terror for a while. Maybe that would have helped.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Good things come to those who wait.........apparently.


----------



## b712 (Aug 18, 2006)

Forrest,
Yes, I did get to test ride a compact, under less than ideal conditions. I really did enjoy the Moots but there were condition and equipment that I was not use to(cold,traffic,bad roads,sram). I'm sure it will be a truly wonderful ride. Waiting Sucks!!


----------



## gitoutdaway (Nov 28, 2007)

Forrest Root:

How do you like the seatpost? I love your bike and was thinking of getting the same post for mine as its almost the same, but now I see they have a new post and was wondering which to get. I like the minimalist design of the old post but maybe the new one has fewer issues regarding set-up, any suggestions? Or should I just stick w my carbon post and save money for later....


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

gitoutdaway said:


> Forrest Root:
> 
> How do you like the seatpost? I love your bike and was thinking of getting the same post for mine as its almost the same, but now I see they have a new post and was wondering which to get. I like the minimalist design of the old post but maybe the new one has fewer issues regarding set-up, any suggestions? Or should I just stick w my carbon post and save money for later....


Actually I didn't care for it too much. It's not the easiest post on which to install a seat. Also, since the half-cylinder pieces inside the clamp have serations on their outside surface (facing the inside of the clamp surface), I didn't feel like I could do a fine adjustment of my saddle's angle. So, I ended up selling my post and buying an AX Lightness Daedalus post.

If I were to buy a post now with a Moots, I'd buy the new post, as it seems the new sign might be rid of the two issues I had with the old post.

The old post does hold the seat well. You won't experience any seat slippage.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

b712 said:


> Forrest,
> Yes, I did get to test ride a compact, under less than ideal conditions. I really did enjoy the Moots but there were condition and equipment that I was not use to(cold,traffic,bad roads,sram). I'm sure it will be a truly wonderful ride. Waiting Sucks!!


I know what you mean about the wait.

When I test rode the Moots the factory sent for the, uhm, test ride. I first took it home, took off the stem, wheels, saddle, and pedals and installed my own so that I could judge better how it was going to work. I had it for four days. The day I returned it, I was descending a mountain whan a monster monsoonal storm hit. I ended up riding in a downpour for about 15 miles, and once into the city, I had to ride through water that was so deep that the BB was underwater. In fact, I rode through water like that for about 100 yards. The mechanics at the LBS hated me, but after I bought them fine Belgian beer, they liked me again.


----------



## gitoutdaway (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks, I will look into it, was the Ti as comfy as carbon? Did it match your frames hue and finish exactly? comparable in weight?


----------



## b712 (Aug 18, 2006)

Forrest,
Why are you selling your Moots? Do you use the carbon wheels as your daily ride, are they LEW?


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

After reading about the 2009 Dura Ace group, I'm waiting on it. 

Lots of excellent changes if the "rumors" are true.


----------

